

High Battery Costs Curb Electric Cars - gamble
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703735804575536242934528502.html

======
thedog
Heh. In related wsj news high fossil fuel cost fail to curb gasoline car sales
because you only pay one week at a time, not noticing the much higher cost in
total over lifetime.

